#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات >  وحشتوني يااحلى اعضاء

## يسمينا

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وباركاته
 كيفكم يااحلى اعضاء باحلى منتدى بعتذر عن غيابي الطووووووووووووووووووويل عنكم وذلك لظروف مرضي بجد وحشتوني ووحشني المنتدى والحمد لله اني رجعت لكم ويارب يقدرني علي ان افيد هذا المنتدى الرائع وياريت تسامحوني عن غيابي بس بجد والله ماحد حاسس بالفرحة الي انا فيها يااحلى منتدى بالدنيا كلها وانشاء الله من الافضل للافض يا احلى اعضاء لاحلى منتدى والله يوفقنا جميعا لمايحبه ويرضاه

----------


## أحمد ناصر

حمدا لله على سلامتك يا يسمينا
 :f2:

----------


## يسمينا

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
تسلم اخويا الغالي الله يحفظك تسلم علي ردك

----------


## طائر الشرق

*منورة يا ياسمينا من تانى وربنا ما يبعدك عن احبابك هنا بعد كدا*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

حمدلله عالسلامه ياسمينا

نورتى المنتدى

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*يسمينا* ** 
                                                                      عضو جديد لديه مشاركات                                                                                                                                  

*يا ترى مين* *يسمينا ديت أول مره أسمع الأسم ده ولكن هل* *يسمينا** متأكدة إن إسمها* *يسمينا ومش ياسمينه .... لكن كتير بيرحبوا يبقى العيب فيا أنا لأننى معرفش مين* *يسمينا 
*

----------


## يسمينا

السلام عليكم
ولا يهمك يادكتور جمال موش هتفرق كتير وده شرف ليا انك حضرتك رديت على موضوعي وربنا ما يحرمنا منا ياغالي ولا من احلى اعضاء باحلى منتدى

----------


## zizoYAzizo

حمدلله على سلامتك وسلامه رجوعك للمنتدى ويارب نقدر نفيدك ونستفاد منك ان شاء الله 
 :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## سوما

جمدلله على سلامتك يا يسمينا ,,  :2: 
وان شاء الله ما تغيبى عنا تانى ,, تحياتى :f2:

----------

